

This Rocking Lead Singer is a 3D Hologram - shard
http://singularityhub.com/2010/10/20/this-rocking-lead-singer-is-a-3d-hologram-video/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
An earlier submission on this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1817237>

